

"The Last Of At" – A Fanfictional Tribute Survival Roguelike in 1K of JS - goblin89
https://github.com/kesiev/TheLastOfAt

======
goblin89
Essay introducing the game (from its author's blog):
[http://www.kesiev.com/?open=454](http://www.kesiev.com/?open=454)

